
Helvetica Now – A redrawn type family in three sizes - jdsimcoe
https://www.monotype.com/fonts/helvetica-now
======
lamplovin
I don't have a dog in the font fight/discussion, but I'd just like to say that
websites for fonts are some of the coolest websites visually.

